# 2008 LOOK Lineup???



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Chas-

When are we going to have the opportunity to "Look" at the 2008 lineup? Enough with the teaser...everyone else is starting to release their 2008 model information, throw us a bone...pleeeaaazzzzeee!!!


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

uscsig51 said:


> Chas-
> 
> When are we going to have the opportunity to "Look" at the 2008 lineup? Enough with the teaser...everyone else is starting to release their 2008 model information, throw us a bone...pleeeaaazzzzeee!!!


I suggest taking a close look at the Tour this weekend. For example, will Hushvod be riding a painted 595 Ultra to be found in the 2008 line?

-ilan


----------

